# Eco MT: slight vibration/grinding on clutch pedal



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

I have not experienced that. Clutch has been very smooth.... I would get it looked at ASAP.


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

Same car, different colour. No clutch problems at this point


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

My clutch is like stepping on warm butter..

Take it in


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

took it in this morning. was able to reproduce it on the test drive with a tech. they don't think it's anything in the drivetrain or a wear issue. went in and lubricated/reseated something and the noise/feeling is gone for now. If it comes back they said they can dig a little deeper when I bring it in for the first oil change in about 500-1000 miles.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

chad473 said:


> took it in this morning. was able to reproduce it on the test drive with a tech. they don't think it's anything in the drivetrain or a wear issue. went in and lubricated/reseated something and the noise/feeling is gone for now. If it comes back they said they can dig a little deeper when I bring it in for the first oil change in about 500-1000 miles.


The important thing is that you took it in because if you have something major go wrong and its maybe past warranty etc you have a case that you documented it early.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

My shifter vibrates in 4th and you can see it move forward slightly when you accelerate.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Quazar said:


> My shifter vibrates in 4th and you can see it *move forward* slightly when you accelerate.


...that movement is due to the engines' "torque-reaction." You probably can notice something similar, but moving in the other direction, when you decelerate with the transmission in gear, too.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Quazar said:


> My shifter vibrates in 4th and you can see it move forward slightly when you accelerate.


thats funny, i noticed that from day one but didnt think anything of it!!


----------



## ecomodman (Aug 25, 2011)

Out clutches seem to have a distinct chatter and when modified past factory torque and horsepower start slipping around 3 to 4K at WOT. The solution is Clutchmasters Stage 2 Kevlar kit. You can get one right away by emailing [email protected]. Their probably the best performance clutch company and heat treat their pressure plate forks after they reach them. The pedal remains factory soft, but the traction is unreal. Kevlar clutches last 3-4 times as long and can take lots of abuse once broke in 500-1000 miles. They sent me mine from California all the way to Virginia in 3 days. I have put some instructions on the 1.8 technical discussion section, or just do a search for Kevlar clutch. I have a 1.4 eco and with the awesome trifecta tuning my factory clutch made it about 1000 miles till I started noticing a loss of mpg, smelled the clutch burning after driving on the highway, and noticed it slipping worse and worse when passing. Replacing it is not that big of a deal and can be done in one day without any special tools.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, now u got me worried. I have never had to Change a clutch in any stick I have had. That includes one car with 315000 miles and other with 230000. Is it hard for a do it yourselfer to change in driveway?


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

if u have the shop manuals and have done this type of work before and feel confident, then go for it. otherwise take it to the dealer.


----------

